# Here just take my money!



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

This was a rather uneventful Monday evening where most of my pick ups were girls. Women are some of my least favorite pax mostly because they rarely tip me unless we have full on girl talk that involves relationships, nail polish, make-up, shoes and fashion.

Normally I don't drive on Monday's and found myself still driving at almost 3am, I don't know why. Maybe I was looking for an adventure but I was so close to home and decided to call it a night. I got a ping on Lyft from someone named Omar which I ignored since I was now five minutes away from home. A few minutes later I get the same ping and ignored it again.

I had just parked the car at home when I get a third ping from Omar. This time I couldn't ignore it. I was thinking (this is meant to be) it could be the adventure I was looking for. Omar was six minutes away from me. As I approached the address I see four-guys standing outside the drive way as I'm pulling up to it. After they see me they are smiling and begin teasing whom I assume is my pax Omar.

After hitting arrive I see that he's only going a few blocks away. I'm almost regretting the decision of taking this ping. I greet Omar and asked if those were his friends but he tells me that they are his brothers. Then I hear a sound like he is going through his wallet. He hands me a $5 and tells me it's for me. I start to thank him but he interrupts and says,"I'm sorry that is not enough." He hands me another bill, a $20 this time. I again start letting him know I'm grateful but then he says,"I feel so bad I don't think it's still good enough for you." He gives me another $20. As we were waiting on the light I turned my head towards him, told him it is good enough for me and that he had already made my night so I gave him a big smile. He seemed to be caught off guard when I turned around with that smile. He didn't know how to react he just looked at me in awe and was completely mesmerized that he just gave me another $20 automatically without saying a word (kind of like here just take my money you beautiful weird creature you).

He tells me, "I'm very sorry but this is everything I have in my wallet, I wish I could give your more...wait I can tip you in the app right?" I said yes but it wouldn't be necessary as he already had given me a generous tip on a very short ride. At the destination he then asks me to end the ride so he can tip me. I end ride and he starts clicking on the tip amount. He keeps clicking higher but then it stops and asks me if there's a cap because it won't go higher. I told him that I wasn't sure but there probably is if it's not letting him do more.









After he tipped me in the app and with the cash he had given me I thanked him one more time while smiling. I could tell he wanted to say something but no words came out of his mouth. He looked rather bashful, this is when I said,"Can I give you a hug?" He was taken aback but he managed to barely say yes and got out of the car quickly. I get out of the car, he comes around my side and stares at me in disbelief and awe. He tells me,"Wow you're sooo beautiful." I give him a hug and he seems so happy almost felt like he didn't want to let go of me. The hug felt like five minutes when it was probably a few seconds. Afterwards he is looking down and not making a lot of eye contact with me when he says,"I'm sorry if I said something out of line but I don't get women drivers and never expected someone as gorgeous as you picking me up." Told him it was okay and that it was nice meeting him.

It certainly wasn't the adventure I was looking for but was more than happy to make $91 on a minimum fare ride. I kind of felt a little sorry for the guy throwing his money away at me, but I can't say I am one to complaint.

I later received a message from Lyft saying Omar had left something in my car and to call them at the number he provided. I was already home and didn't feel like going down to my car to check to see if he left something but he was nice and even tipped. So I sent a text message to asks him about the lost item to which he replied with the following....

























He was getting too personal and didn't want to answer his question so I tried to brush it off but then he just continued...









He obviously didn't lose anything, he just wanted my number. I wasn't going to post about this but last week I picked him up again. This was an Uber ride and had pretty much forgotten about him till he asked how I was doing and if I remember who he was. He apologized for his last message. This was another short ride even shorter than the first I think 3-4 minute ride. When I ended the ride he gave me $20 and later on saw that he had tipped me $10 on a $3 fare. Before he left he asked me if I wanted to be his driver because he uses Uber often. I said text me and I'll let you know.

(I was wearing work clothes when I first picked him up and he made that comment about my clothes, but only Cableguynoe knows what that outfit looks like )

I have mixed feelings about this if I should be his driver or not. He has already let me know some of his intentions in the previous text messages. He seems to be one way in person but different in his text messages. He is a very good tipper and his short rides can turn into high surge rides for me but I just wish it was more like the first time I met him, where he was that shy/bashful boy that was so mesmerized by me that it was an almost too innocent of a moment that is now lost in time forever but still part of my memory.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

I say be grateful for what he gave you and move on from him. Faking leaving something in your car to contact you and sending texts wanting to see your no-no areas moves into the realm of creeper.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

I don’t trust anyone named Omar. Let him go.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

RynoHawk said:


> I say be grateful for what he gave you and move on from him. Faking leaving something in your car to contact you and sending texts wanting to see your no-no areas moves into the realm of creeper.





1.5xorbust said:


> I don't trust anyone named Omar. Let him go.


You guys have a good point, but what if this was reversed? If this happened to you and you had some sweet not so innocent older lady that was willing to give her money away in exchange for your company that only included taking her on minimum fares rides? Would you not be willing to put up with her for a few minutes in exchange of that high fare? I'm sure you've been in some situations where pax was a creepy, demanding, etc but this was a surge ride so you were willing to put up with them because of it. Is this situation different?


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> You guys have a good point, but what if this was reversed? If this happened to you and you had some sweet not so innocent older lady that was willing to give her money away in exchange for your company that only included taking her on minimum fares rides? Would you not be willing to put up with her for a few minutes in exchange of that high fare? I'm sure you've been in some situations where pax was a creepy, demanding, etc but this was a surge ride so you were willing to put up with them because of it. Is this situation different?


It's a totally different situation for men than it is for women. You are much more at risk than I am especially at 3:00 a.m.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> but only Cableguynoe knows what that outfit looks like )


How?! 
The dude sounds like a total creep, just tell him you would be happy to be his personal driver once in a while but no funny stuff cuz your married, and keep some form of protection in case he tries to go over the limits. 
If total creeps are allowed to give you a hug at least send us a pic of yourself in that outfit!

Be prepared to be like this chick


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> You guys have a good point, but what if this was reversed? If this happened to you and you had some sweet not so innocent older lady that was willing to give her money away in exchange for your company that only included taking her on minimum fares rides? Would you not be willing to put up with her for a few minutes in exchange of that high fare? I'm sure you've been in some situations where pax was a creepy, demanding, etc but this was a surge ride so you were willing to put up with them because of it. Is this situation different?


Is he older than you? His Instagram makes him look like your age or -.



1.5xorbust said:


> It's a totally different situation for men than it is for women. You are much more at risk than I am especially at 3:00 a.m.


Don't forget she is a fighter, or she served and they do teach combat.

Good for you OP if you got that in cash.

I've never shyed away from free cash. The only problem is they only give it obv because they have hope. And you can continue to not crush them aka tease aka get them bills or you can just act disinterested. There's no guy that would keep on it if you don't say anything and keep a neutral, non-smiling face on.

You gotta work it, even if it's a little with the expressive eyes, smile, giggle and shy demeanor.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Is he older than you? His Instagram makes him look like your age or -.
> 
> Don't forget she is a fighter, or she served and they do teach combat.
> 
> ...


I'm sorry but you really sound like a stripper right now


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> This was a rather uneventful Monday evening where most of my pick ups were girls. Women are some of my least favorite pax mostly because they rarely tip me unless we have full on girl talk that involves relationships, nail polish, make-up, shoes and fashion.
> 
> Normally I don't drive on Monday's and found myself still driving at almost 3am, I don't know why. Maybe I was looking for an adventure but I was so close to home and decided to call it a night. I got a ping on Lyft from someone named Omar which I ignored since I was now five minutes away from home. A few minutes later I get the same ping and ignored it again.
> 
> ...


I wish I had an ATM like that.

This is the part where I write something funny/flirtatious to catch your attention, but I'll leave that to the rest of the cretins that reply to this thread.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

chitownXdriver said:


> I'm sorry but you really sound like a stripper right now


Not a stripper but just learn from over time...it's unfortunate how some people would mistaken friendly for flirting and how you can tell someone one thing, but they will think another.

I can't seem to have guy friends. Unless they're exes.


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Is he older than you? His Instagram makes him look like your age or -.
> 
> Don't forget she is a fighter, or she served and they do teach combat.
> 
> ...


I understand that she has combat training but she would be fighting a man and I would be fighting a woman in her example.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Not a stripper but just learn from over time...it's unfortunate how some people would mistaken friendly for flirting and how you can tell someone one thing, but they will think another.
> 
> I can't seem to have guy friends. Unless they're exes.


I'm your friend. I don't even need to be an ex.

Is flirting with moderators tolerated on earth?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

1.5xorbust said:


> I understand that she has combat training but she would be fighting a man and I would be fighting a woman in her example.


You got me there. Apparently men are just built to have more mass and body strength.



NorCalPhil said:


> I'm your friend. I don't even need to be an ex.
> 
> Is flirting with moderators tolerated on earth?


Are you my friend? I've got tons of acquaintances.

Flirting might be a foreign concept.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Are you my friend? I've got tons of acquaintances.
> 
> Flirting might be a foreign concept.


Nobody has friends anymore. It's a thing. Too bad too, the world was a better place when friends outnumbered acquaintances. I was there, got the t-shirt.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> You got me there. Apparently men are just built to have more mass and body strength.
> 
> Are you my friend? I've got tons of acquaintances.
> 
> Flirting might be a foreign concept.


Can you and me, or DID and me, or all three of us be friends (with benefits)? 
A guy can dream can't he?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

NorCalPhil said:


> Nobody has friends anymore. It's a thing. Too bad too, the world was a better place when friends outnumbered acquaintances. I was there, got the t-shirt.


Tee shirt?

I'm always good with friends but somehow it just never works out. .



chitownXdriver said:


> Can you and me, or DID and me, or all three of us be friends (with benefits)?
> A guy can dream can't he?


Lmaoooooooo

I'm sure you and DID will get along just fine.

At some point I do wanna go back to chi town but I doubt it'll be in the next year or so as I finish school.


----------



## Rat (Mar 6, 2016)

In Omar’s homeland, he is making a purchase


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> At some point I do wanna go back to chi town


I'll welcome you back with open arms


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Tee shirt?


You can borrow it if you like. It's got that washed-a-million-times-its-so-soft feel without the pit stains (cause I'm classy like that). I'd sell it on E-bay but I think they take too much of the final sale price. Grifters.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> It's a totally different situation for men than it is for women. You are much more at risk than I am especially at 3:00 a.m.


I've been doing this for over a year and a half with most of my driving being done at night. I have probably only felt at risk 2-3 times and it was mostly at the beginning when I didn't know what I was doing.



1.5xorbust said:


> I understand that she has combat training but she would be fighting a man and I would be fighting a woman in her example.


During my training I wrestled some men and even took down a few. I don't know if they just let me take them down or if I actually did cuz of my Superwoman strength! Either way I hope the day doesn't come when I have to defend myself against a man...don't want to have to hurt them too badly 

On a serious note:
You make a great point


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

chitownXdriver said:


> I'll welcome you back with open arms


Better than the other type of arms I suppose. I never felt it was dangerous but everyone I talk to from Chicago on this coast tells me it's a tough city.



NorCalPhil said:


> You can borrow it if you like. It's got that washed-a-million-times-its-so-soft feel without the pit stains (cause I'm classy like that). I'd sell it on E-bay but I think they take too much of the final sale price. Grifters.


I thought there's a reference but it's flying over my head.

I have a bad habit of borrowing things for an indefinite period.

There are items that sit in my closet that I know I didn't buy but don't know where it came from.



Rat said:


> In Omar's homeland, he is making a purchase


Is that how it is?

Geniunely curious.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

chitownXdriver said:


> How?!
> The dude sounds like a total creep, just tell him you would be happy to be his personal driver once in a while but no funny stuff cuz your married, and keep some form of protection in case he tries to go over the limits.
> If total creeps are allowed to give you a hug at least send us a pic of yourself in that outfit!
> 
> Be prepared to be like this chick


You'd have to ask Cableguynoe and see if he is willing to share that picture with you. He can be rather possessive and ruthless about his collection.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Cableguynoe, come on, sharing is caring!


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Is he older than you? His Instagram makes him look like your age or -.
> 
> Don't forget she is a fighter, or she served and they do teach combat.
> 
> ...


He is younger than me. In one of his other messages he asked about my age. I just told him I was older than him to which he replied that he likes "older women"

We kind of think alike as I do like free cash and if someone is willing to give it to me, why not? I'm naturally shy and some of these guys find this somewhat endearing...like I'm some easy target.

I sometimes smile and laugh nervously.
I sometimes play with my hair when I get nervous.
I sometimes smile to be nice to someone
I sometimes start conversations when there is awkward silence.

I don't do it to be flirty but some men might see this as an invitation to ask for my number, call me sweetie, sweetheart, babe, honey, etc or as an invitation to grab my tigh(this the uncomfortable part)


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

chitownXdriver said:


> How?!


I guess to could say I'm a lot like Omar


DamseLinDistresS with that being said, stay away from Omar. I know his type.

Nothing good can come from seeing him again.
Even if it's too give him a ride 
He already crossed the line.
It can't just be a flirtatious ride.



DamseLinDistresS said:


> You'd have to ask Cableguynoe and see if he is willing to share that picture with you. He can be rather possessive and ruthless about his collection.


You said it was for my eyes only. 
I'm true to my word.

Sorry guys!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> He is younger than me. In one of his other messages he asked about my age. I just told him I was older than him to which he replied that he likes "older women"
> 
> We kind of think alike as I do like free cash and if someone is willing to give it to me, why not? I'm naturally shy and some of these guys find this somewhat endearing...like I'm some easy target.
> 
> ...


I only say that because you reversed it with older woman for him. I figured you were saying he's an older guy.

Everything else you said, is exactly what my experience/said.

It's really not a big deal if you don't want to encourage it. I'm just saying from a woman's POV, it's very easy.



Cableguynoe said:


> I guess to could say I'm a lot like Omar
> 
> 
> DamseLinDistresS with that being said, stay away from Omar. I know his type.
> ...


It's really up to her but saying you're a lot like Omar probably doesn't help her to stay away..


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Cableguynoe said:


> I guess to could say I'm a lot like Omar
> 
> 
> DamseLinDistresS with that being said, stay away from Omar. I know his type.
> ...


She changed her mind..

You'd have to ask @Cableguynoe and see if he is willing to share that picture with you
See right here she gave you the option...


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Sounds like a nice, perhaps a tad lonely guy. I'd advice caution. Ya read some crazy stories. But obviously he's touched you in an emotional way. So that complicates things. I've ended up friends with a few passengers. 99% turned out awesome.

(side note, really liked the way you told the story)

But if you do end up getting to know him, please be carful. Listen to your gut feelings and perhaps doing a little digging. Being a male, think I have it easier and can just hang out with new friends with out to much fear of crazy.

Please do post how this turns out. Very interesting.

But above ALL. Please be carful. Most folks are mostly good. But some ain't!


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

chitownXdriver said:


> Cableguynoe, come on, sharing is caring!





chitownXdriver said:


> She changed her mind..
> 
> You'd have to ask @Cableguynoe and see if he is willing to share that picture with you
> See right here she gave you the option...


This was all to be done in private  this way I would have no knowledge of it smh! I would like to keeps my innocence please


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

I'm Cableguynoe personal agent and I'm going to have to see those pics for security reasons.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

Danny3xd said:


> Sounds like a nice, perhaps a tad lonely guy. I'd advice caution. Ya read some crazy stories. But obviously he's touched you in an emotional way. So that complicates things. I've ended up friends with a few passengers. 99% turned out awesome.
> 
> (side note, really liked the way you told the story)
> 
> ...


Yeah, he seemed a bit lonely and told me he didn't have many friends. I hate it when people touch me emotionally...breaks my heart 

I have yet to make any friends with a pax and that's mostly because my male pax usually want to be more than friends with me  If you ever get to know me or just hang out with me you will definitely fear my crazy!


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> I'm Cableguynoe personal agent and I'm going to have to see those pics for security reasons.


Understood.

We must proceed with caution.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Cableguynoe said:


> Understood.
> 
> We must proceed with caution.


Did I ever tell you Noe....I'm very very lonely and not many friends.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

jgiun1 said:


> Did I ever tell you Noe....I'm very very lonely and not many friends.


Aww you poor thing. Do you need a hug and a friend?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Yeah, he seemed a bit lonely and told me he didn't have many friends. I hate it when people touch me emotionally...my heart just melts when that happens
> 
> I have yet to make any friends with a pax and that's mostly because my male pax usually wants to be more than friends with me  If you ever get to know me or just hang out with me you will definitely fear my crazy!


LoL, Damse, ayup. People are crazy and we are just some of them.

Kinda great and probable curse of the female thought processes The multiple emotions on a given thought and being empathic. One of the toughest people I ever knew was a working girl in Ukraine. There was a pack of wild dogs scavenging and thought she was gonna cry staring at them. This woman would be considered poor by American standards and tuff as nails. And full of concern for feral dogs who would probably eat her, given the chance.

I dunno. Just please be careful as ya can.

People are crazy until they're 30. After that, they are just nutz.

Drive safe!


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> You said it was for my eyes only.
> I'm true to my word.
> 
> Sorry guys!


Where's the unlike button?


----------



## upyouruber (Jul 24, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> This was a rather uneventful Monday evening where most of my pick ups were girls. Women are some of my least favorite pax mostly because they rarely tip me unless we have full on girl talk that involves relationships, nail polish, make-up, shoes and fashion.
> 
> Normally I don't drive on Monday's and found myself still driving at almost 3am, I don't know why. Maybe I was looking for an adventure but I was so close to home and decided to call it a night. I got a ping on Lyft from someone named Omar which I ignored since I was now five minutes away from home. A few minutes later I get the same ping and ignored it again.
> 
> ...


DiD, is there really any doubt what Omar is ultimately seeking, and whether or not there IS a price for it?


----------



## DollarFree (Aug 3, 2018)

Now we know you’re making things up, there’s no way ‘full on girl talk’ gets any further than talking about guys.


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> You guys have a good point, but what if this was reversed? If this happened to you and you had some sweet not so innocent older lady that was willing to give her money away in exchange for your company that only included taking her on minimum fares rides? Would you not be willing to put up with her for a few minutes in exchange of that high fare? I'm sure you've been in some situations where pax was a creepy, demanding, etc but this was a surge ride so you were willing to put up with them because of it. Is this situation different?


If she misrepresented by filing a bogus lost claim to make me reach out to her and give her my number, if she sent texts going from how handsome I am to wishing to see my junk, then no. Keep in mind, most of the creeper stuff I mentioned happened after the original ride. I would've taken the first one and been happy, but everything after that starting with the texts are red flags for me and no I would not do if situation was reversed.


----------



## Tr4vis Ka1anick (Oct 2, 2016)

DID vs Elvira.

DamseLinDistresS, Elvira would be a great Halloween costume for you.


----------



## uberinatltrafficsux (Apr 21, 2018)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> This was a rather uneventful Monday evening where most of my pick ups were girls. Women are some of my least favorite pax mostly because they rarely tip me unless we have full on girl talk that involves relationships, nail polish, make-up, shoes and fashion.
> 
> Normally I don't drive on Monday's and found myself still driving at almost 3am, I don't know why. Maybe I was looking for an adventure but I was so close to home and decided to call it a night. I got a ping on Lyft from someone named Omar which I ignored since I was now five minutes away from home. A few minutes later I get the same ping and ignored it again.
> 
> ...


Are you ****ing insane??


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Here's my take on it, after reading the entire message thread.

If it were me, which it obviously isn't, I would put him on pause for a couple of months. By that, I mean don't accept any pings from anyone with his name for a couple of months.

I don't drive at night much, and I haven't been doing it for as long as you have. But to me, he sounds like he's getting a little bit obsessive about you.

People like that have been nothing but trouble in my personal life.

C


----------



## BikingBob (May 29, 2018)

What is Omar doing up at 3 AM every night of the week? There's always risk and reward. If you like the pay accompanied with the flirting than by all means pursue that avenue. Eventually though, he's going to get tired of window shopping and he will think the money he's given you entitles him to other advances or perks. Not necessarily sexual right away, but with dates, seeing you, calling you, texting you even more, your social media accounts, etc. Just know that every dollar will get you further down the rabbit hole/trapped.


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> This was a rather uneventful Monday evening where most of my pick ups were girls. Women are some of my least favorite pax mostly because they rarely tip me unless we have full on girl talk that involves relationships, nail polish, make-up, shoes and fashion.
> 
> Normally I don't drive on Monday's and found myself still driving at almost 3am, I don't know why. Maybe I was looking for an adventure but I was so close to home and decided to call it a night. I got a ping on Lyft from someone named Omar which I ignored since I was now five minutes away from home. A few minutes later I get the same ping and ignored it again.
> 
> ...


I knew you didnt leave us!

So this is what jgiun1 meant about smaller sugar daddys. Being a female driver makes it easier to sniff them out it seems! Brilliant!


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> You guys have a good point, but what if this was reversed? If this happened to you and you had some sweet not so innocent older lady that was willing to give her money away in exchange for your company that only included taking her on minimum fares rides? Would you not be willing to put up with her for a few minutes in exchange of that high fare? I'm sure you've been in some situations where pax was a creepy, demanding, etc but this was a surge ride so you were willing to put up with them because of it. Is this situation different?


I would take every dollar they had available.

Make that money girl, dont listen to the HATERS! If youve got the goods to be able to make more from suckers like Omar, more power to ya!


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

> I have mixed feelings about this if I should be his driver or not. He has already let me know some of his intentions in the previous text messages. He seems to be one way in person but different in his text messages. He is a very good tipper and his short rides can turn into high surge rides for me but I just wish it was more like the first time I met him, where he was that shy/bashful boy that was so mesmerized by me that it was an almost too innocent of a moment that is now lost in time forever but still part of my memory.


Coffee and Coffee only ... see if you have the same sense of humor , see if his "infatuation" is where he tells you what you can cannot do ,where does he work , is he married , was he married how many kids,, where is his Parents family siblings etc.. ..Sounds like he just wants to rent you .. but who knows ..If you liked his approach... go for it.. but again .. Coffee and Coffee only .. then maybe lunch nest time... and if you feel comfortable with him Dessert..but should be at least 5 dates away


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

Danny3xd said:


> LoL, Damse, ayup. People are crazy and we are just some of them.
> 
> Kinda great and probable curse of the female thought processes The multiple emotions on a given thought and being empathic. One of the toughest people I ever knew was a working girl in Ukraine. There was a pack of wild dogs scavenging and thought she was gonna cry staring at them. This woman would be considered poor by American standards and tuff as nails. And full of concern for feral dogs who would probably eat her, given the chance.
> 
> ...


I like your story. When I drive at night there's all kinds of little bunnies running across dark narrow roads, I always swerve to try and avoid them. There was one time where this one came out of nowhere and I didn't see it but heard it when I ran it over since I was only going 20mph, just heard a pop.

I immediately knew I hit one and felt so bad. I started crying and just thought what if this one rabbit had a family that they will never get to see anymore? I was on my way to picking up a pax and when I picked them up I had tears still running down my eyes. They probably thought I was crazy when I started crying again during the trip.

Another time I thought I saw a small little dog in the middle of the night. When I saw it I was a minute away from picking up a pax so I made a U-turn, cancelled on them to go look for this little dog on the side of the road. I looked everywhere around the area, probably spent 10-15 minutes looking for it but sadly didn't find it 

Afterwards after I got back into my car I realized I was out walking in the middle of the night and it's something I would never do on my own, but at the time I had disregard for my safety.


----------



## theLaw (Jul 4, 2017)

Either DamselinDistresS is a weapons-grade drama-magnet...........or.........

https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-need-your-help.267974/


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

theLaw said:


> Either DamselinDistresS is a weapons-grade drama-magnet...........or.........
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-need-your-help.267974/


Or knows how to separate men from their money? That's quite the skill that I encourage!


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> I would take every dollar they had available.
> 
> Make that money girl, dont listen to the HATERS! If youve got the goods to be able to make more from suckers like Omar, more power to ya!


Should I feel a little bad every time I do this? Doing it long enough I think I'm starting to become desensitized but can't help feeling a little sympathetic from time to time.



steveK2016 said:


> Or knows how to separate men from their money? That's quite the skill that I encourage!


I recently, this past Tuesday separated another guy from $200 cash. Story to follow...maybe?


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> Should I feel a little bad every time I do this? Doing it long enough I think I'm starting to become desensitized but can't help feeling a little sympathetic from time to time.
> 
> I recently, this past Tuesday separated another guy from $200 cash. Story to follow...maybe?


Nah, screw it. You arent taking it from them at gun point. If they want to give it for hope for some booty, let them. If they want to pay more and actually get booty, no judgement from me! You wont be able to take advantage of this skill of yours for many more years, milk it for as long as the cash flows!


----------



## Robkaaa (Nov 25, 2015)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> This was a rather uneventful Monday evening where most of my pick ups were girls. Women are some of my least favorite pax mostly because they rarely tip me unless we have full on girl talk that involves relationships, nail polish, make-up, shoes and fashion.
> 
> Normally I don't drive on Monday's and found myself still driving at almost 3am, I don't know why. Maybe I was looking for an adventure but I was so close to home and decided to call it a night. I got a ping on Lyft from someone named Omar which I ignored since I was now five minutes away from home. A few minutes later I get the same ping and ignored it again.
> 
> ...


Mami, we always read how you blow off your riders.
When are we going to see how you actually liked the rider with happy ending? I'm sure you must have some of those. Please care to share! Thanks


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

Christinebitg said:


> Here's my take on it, after reading the entire message thread.
> 
> If it were me, which it obviously isn't, I would put him on pause for a couple of months. By that, I mean don't accept any pings from anyone with his name for a couple of months.
> 
> ...


I once had a pax that lived a few blocks from my house. He also used the same feature to get me to contact him due to a lost item. He would text me to asks for rides and I ignored/blocked his number.

Several weeks later I run into him at a grocery store and he starts following me around the isles without a word. More days go by and run into him at a car wash, this time while waiting in line he taps on my window and says my name.

I ignore it but he kept doing it so I rolled down the window and he said he wanted to see me again and that he knows where I live! I rolled up my window and left.



BikingBob said:


> What is Omar doing up at 3 AM every night of the week? There's always risk and reward. If you like the pay accompanied with the flirting than by all means pursue that avenue. Eventually though, he's going to get tired of window shopping and he will think the money he's given you entitles him to other advances or perks. Not necessarily sexual right away, but with dates, seeing you, calling you, texting you even more, your social media accounts, etc. Just know that every dollar will get you further down the rabbit hole/trapped.


I don't intentionally flirt with my pax. Maybe I've done it a few times where I feel a connection with someone during a conversation. One of his texts he asked me out and I declined. So I really don't want to go out, text or have phone calls with him however if I'm his driver it will be kept strictly professional to that level.



dauction said:


> Coffee and Coffee only ... see if you have the same sense of humor , see if his "infatuation" is where he tells you what you can cannot do ,where does he work , is he married , was he married how many kids,, where is his Parents family siblings etc.. ..Sounds like he just wants to rent you .. but who knows ..If you liked his approach... go for it.. but again .. Coffee and Coffee only .. then maybe lunch nest time... and if you feel comfortable with him Dessert..but should be at least 5 dates away


I don't really care to find out about his personal life as I am not interested in him in this type of way. Any type of dating is out of the question.


----------



## Veal66 (Dec 8, 2014)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I have mixed feelings about this if I should be his driver or not. He has already let me know some of his intentions in the previous text messages.


Obviously he is looking for romance and desires to step up to a romantic relationship with you. If you don't want to reciprocate that, you need to end your involvement with him.


----------



## Agent Sleep (Jun 20, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> This was a rather uneventful Monday evening where most of my pick ups were girls. Women are some of my least favorite pax mostly because they rarely tip me unless we have full on girl talk that involves relationships, nail polish, make-up, shoes and fashion.
> 
> Normally I don't drive on Monday's and found myself still driving at almost 3am, I don't know why. Maybe I was looking for an adventure but I was so close to home and decided to call it a night. I got a ping on Lyft from someone named Omar which I ignored since I was now five minutes away from home. A few minutes later I get the same ping and ignored it again.
> 
> ...


I like this story. Reminded me of a beautiful pax that I picked up once and we bonded immediately after only a 20 minute ride. She's a bodybuilder that was a little older than me and shared a lot with me in that short trip. After the trip was over we hugged and we exchanged Instagram accounts and I left it at that. Just a very nice moment that I'll keep remembered as a Rideshare driver and nothing more.

If you want to find more adventure just keep digging further into that _rabbit hole. _Then share it here ...


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

I was thinking about this thread and hoping for a fun, "adventurous" ride today, Uber'n, Damsel. One of those long and to obscure places ya never go to with hopfully a really cool passenger or 3. 
(but was all short, dull trips. Great Paxs, though)

But was catching up on this thread and got a email from netflixthat reminded me of you. Not exactly gonna be an academy award winner but thought you'd like it;

https://www.netflix.com/title/80095697


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Tr4vis Ka1anick said:


> DID vs Elvira.
> 
> DamseLinDistresS, Elvira would be a great Halloween costume for you.


ugh... my weakness. Please don't post her again. Thanks!


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

I read this caption did not read the intro but I’m going to Vegas in a few hours and this is what I say to the slots.


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Veal66 said:


> Obviously he is looking for romance and desires to step up to a romantic relationship with you. If you don't want to reciprocate that, you need to end your involvement with him.


The irony of this thread - every Tom Dick or Harry that gets in an uber with a good looking (or sometimes not) female driver makes a pass at her. That definitely isn't the case for male drivers. Yet here on UP, with mostly male responses to this situation, the advice given is the exact opposite of how they would like to be handled if they were Omar. I love it.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I don't intentionally flirt with my pax.


Sure. But some guys will take "Good morning" as flirting.

Of course, they're also the ones that would call you a "stuck-up b*tch" if you didn't say anything to them.

C


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Christinebitg said:


> Sure. But some guys will take "Good morning" as flirting.
> 
> Of course, they're also the ones that would call you a "stuck-up b*tch" if you didn't say anything to them.
> 
> C


Good morning isn't a flirt?


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

NorCalPhil said:


> Good morning isn't a flirt?


LoL Phil


----------



## USFBulls (Jul 6, 2018)

RynoHawk said:


> I say be grateful for what he gave you and move on from him. Faking leaving something in your car to contact you and sending texts wanting to see your no-no areas moves into the realm of creeper.


Well put. Totally agree with this. He is clearly expecting something in return eventually. The money is great, but not if this dude starts showing up (unwelcomed) at your house.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

DID and saduber should start some sort of business together in which they have to be really social, the stories and adventures the both of you have are so crazy (and similar in nature) that all of us drivers combined don't have and in this business we all have at least some crazy adventures, sometimes I secretly wonder if you two are the same person? or maybe you guys are like Dr jeckyl and Mr Hyde/hulk and Bruce Banner..


----------



## FuberNYC (Jan 2, 2017)

Lucky you!


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> This was a rather uneventful Monday evening where most of my pick ups were girls. Women are some of my least favorite pax mostly because they rarely tip me unless we have full on girl talk that involves relationships, nail polish, make-up, shoes and fashion.
> 
> Normally I don't drive on Monday's and found myself still driving at almost 3am, I don't know why. Maybe I was looking for an adventure but I was so close to home and decided to call it a night. I got a ping on Lyft from someone named Omar which I ignored since I was now five minutes away from home. A few minutes later I get the same ping and ignored it again.
> 
> ...


Shame on you


----------



## welfarekid (Aug 6, 2018)

a lot of $$$


----------



## Mole (Mar 9, 2017)

Crosbyandstarsky said:


> Shame on you


Women do not tip as much as men in my area. Groups of four double date couples don't even think about it. Men and Republicans tip best.


----------



## Veal66 (Dec 8, 2014)

NorCalPhil said:


> The irony of this thread - every Tom &%[email protected]!* or Harry that gets in an uber with a good looking (or sometimes not) female driver makes a pass at her. That definitely isn't the case for male drivers. Yet here on UP, with mostly male responses to this situation, the advice given is the exact opposite of how they would like to be handled if they were Omar. I love it.


Disagree. There are exceptions. In my case, I've been married over 24 years and have a daughter in college. My perspective may be different than an unmarried single man on the make, as I'm thinking about the situation from the angle of my family members. The advice I gave the OP is sound, IMO.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

steveK2016 said:


> You wont be able to take advantage of this skill of yours for many more years, milk it for as long as the cash flows!


But I'm only 21! You don't think I can do this for another 20-30 years? I wish I was 21 again (sigh) I'm far from it but some of my pax still think I'm in my early to mid 20's so I must be doing something right 


Veal66 said:


> Obviously he is looking for romance and desires to step up to a romantic relationship with you. If you don't want to reciprocate that, you need to end your involvement with him.


I'm not looking for anything romantic just strictly business where I give him rides from time to time and he gives me more tips.



USFBulls said:


> Well put. Totally agree with this. He is clearly expecting something in return eventually. The money is great, but not if this dude starts showing up (unwelcomed) at your house.


If he is expecting something more in return I can always give him more hugs as long as I keep getting the tips


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> But I'm only 21! You don't think I can do this for another 20-30 years? I wish I was 21 again (sigh) I'm far from it but some of my pax still think I'm in my early to mid 20's so I must be doing something right
> 
> I'm not looking for anything romantic just strictly business where I give him rides from time to time and he gives me more tips.
> 
> If he is expecting something more in return I can always give him more hugs as long as I keep getting the tips


Wait ur not 21? Anyways good to see you posting again and making the leader board  I would say go for it but that just me. Got to look out for number 1. $$ makes the world go round. Made almost a hundred for a hug.

I usually give out free hugs to ladies that ask for one. But yes ladies don't normally tip most of the tips i got from are guys been cash tips. Ladies usually buy me fast food and i usually refuse... But sometimes they get pretty persistent so i just order something and they say no you have to order it in a meal! Australian girls are hard to say no to as they will not let you 

Usually it like have you eaten? I say no. They say okay so we are going through a drive through for you. I say no it okay. No it not okay you have to eat! Get to the drive through and she would say order something first. No you have to order it in a meal! Is that all you want to order? Order more. No I'm okay that all i want.

I had one lady tell me to park up just outside the drive through she said eat now. She gets out have a smoke and talk to her friend and waits until i finish eating before she gets back into the car and i drive her home. That be the most pushy girl i've had that wants me to eat  Been instances where a lady have said if you don't order anything you are not going to get five stars. Uber never told me about some of the challenges driver face day to day


----------



## Veal66 (Dec 8, 2014)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I'm not looking for anything romantic just strictly business where I give him rides from time to time and he gives me more tips.


I know you aren't looking for romance, but Omar is, and he is tipping in extreme amounts to that end.

Because of that, if you continue to interact and accept his high tips, you are exploiting him and his feelings, which is wrong. You would be a be a better person for Omar if you put an end to meeting him.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> I'm not looking for anything romantic just strictly business where I give him rides from time to time and he gives me more tips.


This could be misleading, you should describe "rides"


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

chitownXdriver said:


> This could be misleading, you should describe "rides"


Why ruin it? Just accept the double entendre and believe in your own reality, lol.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Christinebitg said:


> Sure. But some guys will take "Good morning" as flirting.
> 
> Of course, they're also the ones that would call you a "stuck-up b*tch" if you didn't say anything to them.
> 
> C


It's when I smile that I have this problem.

The good morning.

The second, I would never say good morning to strangers. And strangers are the only ones that would ever call me a stuck up b if I don't say anything to them and, that's only after _they _say good morning beautiful.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> It's when I smile that I have this problem.
> 
> The good morning.
> 
> The second, I would never say good morning to strangers. And strangers are the only ones that would ever call me a stuck up b if I don't say anything to them and, that's only after _they _say good morning beautiful.


Good morning beautiful


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

chitownXdriver said:


> Good morning beautiful


Keep it in the pants!


----------



## bobbbobbobb (Apr 12, 2018)

I was creeped out at the second $20 bill.


----------



## 404NofFound (Jun 13, 2018)

If a simple smile from you renders a man helpless, you should try asking them for tips. Test your powers.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

SadUber said:


> I think you should accept another ride with him. But make him pay for it. Maybe tell him you would love to ride with him, but another man or the offered you $500 for a ride. He'll come back with $600!
> 
> You've been doing this for a while, and you should know by now that in the end it always ends up alright.


If she disappears I'm holding you personally responsible.



404NofFound said:


> If a simple smile from you renders a man helpless, you should try asking them for tips. Test your powers.


No. Those are the ones who don't know better. You never ask. You let them offer.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> If she disappears I'm holding you personally responsible.


I find it ironic that your saying that to the guy who himself disappears to Mexico for 6 months


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

chitownXdriver said:


> I find it ironic that your saying that to the guy who himself disappears to Mexico for 6 months


I guess 

They both seem to have not so great judgment when it comes to situations they also find themselves in in the first place because they're seeking excitement.


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> We kind of think alike as I do like free cash and if someone is willing to give it to me, why not?


There is absolutely, positively, no such thing as "free cash". There is only someone who throws money at you and expects something in return.

Oh.. one other thing... I never turn on my app at my house; I don't want pax to know where I live. I drive away then turn it on.



DamseLinDistresS said:


> Should I feel a little bad every time I do this? Doing it long enough I think I'm starting to become desensitized but can't help feeling a little sympathetic from time to time.


Don't feel bad, but just be aware, anyone who would toss money at you fits a profile of someone who will try to manipulate you and coerce you into feeling like you _*owe him *_for that money.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

NorCalPhil said:


> Good morning isn't a flirt?


_"She wants me
Look at the signs.
Combed hair, wearing shoes, said hello and shes outdoors.

She wants me"
_


----------



## Agent Sleep (Jun 20, 2017)

Danny3xd said:


> _"She wants me
> Look at the signs.
> Combed hair, wearing shoes, said hello and shes outdoors.
> 
> She wants me"_


_You may be reading the signs,
But I'm reading between the lines._


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Veal66 said:


> Disagree. There are exceptions. In my case, I've been married over 24 years and have a daughter in college. My perspective may be different than an unmarried single man on the make, as I'm thinking about the situation from the angle of my family members. The advice I gave the OP is sound, IMO.


There are always exceptions. Thank you captain obvious.


----------



## Veal66 (Dec 8, 2014)

NorCalPhil said:


> There are always exceptions. Thank you captain obvious.


Anytime. Check with me next time before you give a stereotypical take.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Have him bring a bottle of 'get drunk' and his check book next trip!


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

No fussing or feuding. Fun thread.

By the powers vested in me by the voices in my head......

snork



Agent Sleep said:


> _You may be reading the signs,
> But I'm reading between the lines._


Now the song is stuck in my head, AS;


----------



## NorCalPhil (Aug 19, 2016)

Veal66 said:


> Anytime. Check with me next time before you give a stereotypical take.


I'd rather just not deal with you at all, which is surprisingly easy on the internet.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Stop guys. Ya both all but agreed and then argued over it.

All friends here and little misperceptions ballon to silly quick. And you both have good points, are entitled to your thoughts and are right.

It's all OK. I think most would agree your fun to read and make some excellent points. Just one misread the other and it's getting a life of its own.


Now you both have a 4 and a half minute time out. The better person will now privately contact the other to say hey and all good.

starting....NOW!

LoL

(seriously guys, not a huge deal and why let it piss ya off?)


----------



## Mr. Sensitive (Jan 7, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> It's when I smile that I have this problem.
> 
> The good morning.


Smiling is a huge flirt


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

Immoralized said:


> Wait ur not 21? Anyways good to see you posting again and making the leader board  I would say go for it but that just me. Got to look out for number 1. $$ makes the world go round. Made almost a hundred for a hug.
> 
> I usually give out free hugs to ladies that ask for one. But yes ladies don't normally tip most of the tips i got from are guys been cash tips. Ladies usually buy me fast food and i usually refuse... But sometimes they get pretty persistent so i just order something and they say no you have to order it in a meal! Australian girls are hard to say no to as they will not let you
> 
> ...


I'd give you a hug for $90 that's one dollar less than $91 and $10 discount off $100.

Thanks for sharing this made me laugh. Australian girls are very caring and in these situations they kind of treated you like you've been a very bad boy(refusing to eat your vegetables) they were basically your mother in every scenario

When I finally go visit Australia I will be your pax so I can feed you as well and threaten your ratings  and who knows maybe you'll get a free hug from me


----------



## UberC00L (Sep 15, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> When I finally go visit Australia I will be your pax so I can feed you


This could also be misleading, you should describe "feed you"



DamseLinDistresS said:


> You'd have to ask Cableguynoe and see if he is willing to share that picture with you.





chitownXdriver said:


> Cableguynoe, come on, sharing is caring!





jgiun1 said:


> I'm Cableguynoe personal agent and I'm going to have to see those pics for security reasons.


Is this picture still going around? I want to use it for extensive research. Anyone care to share link with me?


----------



## Son of the Darkness (May 8, 2015)

RynoHawk said:


> Faking leaving something in your car to contact you and sending texts wanting to see your no-no areas moves into the realm of creeper.


 Depends on if she's attracted to him or not. Creeper is not really a behavioral term. It's like the word "rapey". Listen to the context the next time you hear it used. What is telling is that no 'Alpha' would ever act like this. Beautiful women are a dime a dozen, and confident attractive males bed them without hassle.


----------



## Nosoupforyou (Feb 3, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Not a stripper but just learn from over time...it's unfortunate how some people would mistaken friendly for flirting and how you can tell someone one thing, but they will think another.
> 
> I can't seem to have guy friends. Unless they're exes.


Im a guy, same problem. Normally im friendly, and upbeat with everybody, and most of my female pax make sure to let me know they have a boyfriend or whatever. Im just like, no sorry. Im just a nice guy.


----------



## Frank Ditt (Nov 29, 2015)

I can't believe I spent 5 minutes on this.


----------



## george manousaridis (Jan 27, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> You guys have a good point, but what if this was reversed? If this happened to you and you had some sweet not so innocent older lady that was willing to give her money away in exchange for your company that only included taking her on minimum fares rides? Would you not be willing to put up with her for a few minutes in exchange of that high fare? I'm sure you've been in some situations where pax was a creepy, demanding, etc but this was a surge ride so you were willing to put up with them because of it. Is this situation different?


I treat every gender equally. Worked out well for you and good fortunes.



Immoralized said:


> Wait ur not 21? Anyways good to see you posting again and making the leader board  I would say go for it but that just me. Got to look out for number 1. $$ makes the world go round. Made almost a hundred for a hug.
> 
> I usually give out free hugs to ladies that ask for one. But yes ladies don't normally tip most of the tips i got from are guys been cash tips. Ladies usually buy me fast food and i usually refuse... But sometimes they get pretty persistent so i just order something and they say no you have to order it in a meal! Australian girls are hard to say no to as they will not let you
> 
> ...


Lol...keep trying son


----------



## kbrown (Dec 3, 2015)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> This was a rather uneventful Monday evening where most of my pick ups were girls. Women are some of my least favorite pax mostly because they rarely tip me unless we have full on girl talk that involves relationships, nail polish, make-up, shoes and fashion.
> 
> Normally I don't drive on Monday's and found myself still driving at almost 3am, I don't know why. Maybe I was looking for an adventure but I was so close to home and decided to call it a night. I got a ping on Lyft from someone named Omar which I ignored since I was now five minutes away from home. A few minutes later I get the same ping and ignored it again.
> 
> ...


I know you are out of your ever lovin mind. If you drive this horn dog, I'm sorry, but you get what you ask for. If you can recognize an escalating sexual predator testing his boundaries, there's no hope for you. Just make sure your next of kin are notified when you pick up and get good life insurance.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Hey DID, I'm dead serious about this, I wanna play matchmaker and hook you up with saduber, I really think you two would make an awesome couple, just imagine the adventures both of you can have together.


----------



## freeFromUber (Mar 1, 2016)

steveK2016 said:


> Or knows how to separate men from their money? That's quite the skill that I encourage!


It's not a skill. It's an inate trait in any decent looking woman...no skill needed.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

freeFromUber said:


> It's not a skill. It's an inate trait in any decent looking woman...no skill needed.


By innate you mean guys who think they'll get more for their bucks spending $100 on a woman and the chances of getting laid than $100 on lottery tickets and the chances they'll win more than $100.


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> You guys have a good point, but what if this was reversed? If this happened to you and you had some sweet not so innocent older lady that was willing to give her money away in exchange for your company that only included taking her on minimum fares rides? Would you not be willing to put up with her for a few minutes in exchange of that high fare? I'm sure you've been in some situations where pax was a creepy, demanding, etc but this was a surge ride so you were willing to put up with them because of it. Is this situation different?


because this is how sociopaths woo lull then guilt you into letting them control you. run. he is 100 kinds of inappropriate honey.



chitownXdriver said:


> How?!
> The dude sounds like a total creep
> 
> Be prepared to be like this chick


----------



## backcountryrez (Aug 24, 2017)

I'm curious DamseLinDistresS how you get yourself in these situations. Sure, you are making pretty good $$$, but there's so much risk involved!


----------



## Immoralized (Nov 7, 2017)

She a deadly ninja so no risk involved.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

freeFromUber said:


> It's not a skill. It's an inate trait in any decent looking woman...no skill needed.


No skill needed? Smh, over the last year and a half of doing rideshare I do *have* a very particular *set of skills*; *skills I have* acquired over a very long career. *Skills* that make me a nightmare for people like you. If you take this back now, that'll be the end of it. I will not look for you, I will not pursue you. But if you don't, I will look for you, I will find you, and I will kill you



backcountryrez said:


> I'm curious DamseLinDistresS how you get yourself in these situations. Sure, you are making pretty good $$$, but there's so much risk involved!


And below is the perfect answer



Immoralized said:


> She a deadly ninja so no risk involved.


Everyone knows better not to mess with a ninja just ask UberLaLa

Also rewards are usually worth the risk of me having to put someone down with a deadly somersault.


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

So DiD, what's the update regarding this situation?


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

chitownXdriver said:


> So DiD, what's the update regarding this situation?


Update is that I'm currently in Argentina! Having a little problem doing Uber over here...









Not fair that SadUber gets to go on a vacation to Mexico and I don't


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Lol, both you and saduber always up to something, is there a story of how you ended up in Argentina or just vacay?


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

chitownXdriver said:


> Lol, both you and saduber always up to something, is there a story of how you ended up in Argentina or just vacay?


There is a story, but it's personal


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

Please don't tell me that you agreed to let Omar take you to Argentina!


----------



## HotUberMess (Feb 25, 2018)

Well now I want to hear the story even more lol

Hope it's more like good-personal and less embarrassing-personal <3



chitownXdriver said:


> Please don't tell me that you agreed to let Omar take you to Argentina!


 Omar could be just an awkward rich guy in love


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> This was a rather uneventful Monday evening where most of my pick ups were girls. Women are some of my least favorite pax mostly because they rarely tip me unless we have full on girl talk that involves relationships, nail polish, make-up, shoes and fashion.
> 
> Normally I don't drive on Monday's and found myself still driving at almost 3am, I don't know why. Maybe I was looking for an adventure but I was so close to home and decided to call it a night. I got a ping on Lyft from someone named Omar which I ignored since I was now five minutes away from home. A few minutes later I get the same ping and ignored it again.
> 
> ...


Stay the **** away. He could easily become a stalker and they have a nasty habit of killing their stalkees when they realize their infatuation isn't returned. And by taking money you're just setting him up to feel used.

Infatuation plus anger...not good.


----------



## Texie Driver (Sep 5, 2018)

HotUberMess said:


> <3
> 
> Omar could be just an awkward sociopath in love


FTFY


----------



## chitownXdriver (Dec 24, 2014)

HotUberMess said:


> Omar could be just an awkward rich guy in love


If that's truly the case then I'm jealous of omar and I wanna kick his ass cuz I'm secretly in love with DiD, shhhh don't tell her that though.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

1.5xorbust said:


> I don't trust anyone named Omar. Let him go.


Now now, let's not summarily and immediately tilt in an ethnic/racial direction. Nothing wrong what that name, General Omar Bradley of the US Army, the first Chairman of the Joint Chiefs of Staff, would agree with me 

Having said that... that particular person named Omar was certainly creepy, to be polite.


----------



## Christinebitg (Jun 29, 2018)

Damsel already knows the answer, but her common sense is being overridden by her desire for Omar's tip money.

Otherwise she wouldn't be asking us. The alarm bells are already going off in her head.

I'd say at the moment, she's probably wondering how far she can push this guy before he does something that's really over the top.

Damsel, are you listening? Can you hear what you're actually saying to us?

Christine


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

chitownXdriver said:


> Please don't tell me that you agreed to let Omar take you to Argentina!


Money talks, I mean anything is possible 



HotUberMess said:


> Well now I want to hear the story even more lol
> 
> Hope it's more like good-personal and less embarrassing-personal <3
> 
> Omar could be just an awkward rich guy in love


It's a little bit of both really, the embarrassing part I'm not too proud of  but otherwise I'm exceptionally happy 


Fuzzyelvis said:


> Stay the &%[email protected]!* away. He could easily become a stalker and they have a nasty habit of killing their stalkees when they realize their infatuation isn't returned. And by taking money you're just setting him up to feel used.
> 
> Infatuation plus anger...not good.


Yeah, I sometimes like to push the boundaries...always curious to see what would happen in real life


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

DamseLinDistresS said:


> You guys have a good point, but what if this was reversed? If this happened to you and you had some sweet not so innocent older lady that was willing to give her money away in exchange for your company that only included taking her on minimum fares rides? Would you not be willing to put up with her for a few minutes in exchange of that high fare? I'm sure you've been in some situations where pax was a creepy, demanding, etc but this was a surge ride so you were willing to put up with them because of it. Is this situation different?


No, I absolutely would not. 
Not only that but I would ensure that every conversation I had included multiple references to my wife including the fact that I hate living in Florida but that my wife is, literally, the only reason I still live here.

I also make sure to mention my wife anytime I am having conversations with any woman. I don't ever want a woman to take my enthusiasm in conversation as anything other than liking the subject.


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

You're an idiot and you're going to get hurt.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

wontgetfooledagain said:


> You're an idiot and you're going to get hurt.


Manners... MANNERS


----------



## wontgetfooledagain (Jul 3, 2018)

KD_LA said:


> Manners... MANNERS


Stupid behavior require harsh words.


----------



## DamseLinDistresS (Apr 22, 2017)

chitownXdriver said:


> If that's truly the case then I'm jealous of omar and I wanna kick his ass cuz I'm secretly in love with DiD, shhhh don't tell her that though.


Awkward  but if you have some $$$ I can be your personal driver too 



Christinebitg said:


> Damsel already knows the answer, but her common sense is being overridden by her desire for Omar's tip money.
> 
> Otherwise she wouldn't be asking us. The alarm bells are already going off in her head.
> 
> ...


I sometimes don't listen, that's my problem  but it has mostly worked out for the better


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

This is the only Omar I would be concerned about. Omar from "The Wire" was a handful!


----------

